# Do you want to dive the Chevron Rig on Sunday?



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I need to check the Chevron Rig for lionfish soon. The Scuba Shack is planning a trip to the Chevron on Sunday, if we can get a couple more people to sign up. As many of you know it is an incredible dive. I promise to give any shovel-nose lobsters I find to PFF members who join us. (Bring your own butter!)

Call Ty at the Scuba Shack for details (850) 433-4319. 

Don't forget to tell him to you are a PFF member.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey Brian I've got room for 2-3 divers going to try to make a trip Sunday if they're boat doesn't get enough to make the trip and I still got a room would love to have you not sure what they charge but it'll cost about $50-$60 pp if we get 4-5 divers right now I've got 2 I'm open to go wherever


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

TONER said:


> Hey Brian I've got room for 2-3 divers going to try to make a trip Sunday if they're boat doesn't get enough to make the trip and I still got a room would love to have you not sure what they charge but it'll cost about $50-$60 pp if we get 4-5 divers right now I've got 2 I'm open to go wherever


Thanks! I'll check in with you if they do not get enough divers.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

TONER said:


> Hey Brian I've got room for 2-3 divers going to try to make a trip Sunday if they're boat doesn't get enough to make the trip and I still got a room would love to have you not sure what they charge but it'll cost about $50-$60 pp if we get 4-5 divers right now I've got 2 I'm open to go wherever


Looks like they signed up enough people to make the trip.

Dive safe and thanks again!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like Sun and Mon are a GO


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

just curious what would be the advantage on going out on a commercial dive boat over a private boat? I personally have never been out on a dive charter .just wondering


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

TONER said:


> just curious what would be the advantage on going out on a commercial dive boat over a private boat? I personally have never been out on a dive charter .just wondering


The main benefit of going out on the Scuba Shack's boat is that it has an enclosed cabin with heat. It's also a 50' boat.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Here's our haul from the trip, 109 lionfish.


----------

